# Creeping Charlie (Glechoma hederacea)



## CrimsonTsavo (Nov 18, 2009)

"Gill Over the Ground, Creeping Charlie" Glechoma _hederacea_

Has anyone added this to their tank?

I found a great deal growing across the surface of my pond as well as beneath the water. I clipped the submerged bits off and added them to my tank a week or so ago. It is sending off new leaves and appears to be sending new roots down to the substrate. It is also growing towards the top of the water.

This is not Creeping Jenny that people commonly use.

I am running diffused DIY CO2 and have (I guess) 2WPG in a hex tank.


----------



## alan j t (Oct 22, 2008)

pics please


----------



## CrimsonTsavo (Nov 18, 2009)

Let my tank settle down. I just re-scaped it and it looks like a cow pond, lol.

I can get you a picture online of the plant though.

http://www.hort.wisc.edu/mastergardener/Features/weeds/creepingcharlie/creepcharlie.htm


----------



## CrimsonTsavo (Nov 18, 2009)

Okay here is the new submerged growth (the smallest leaves).
Now I have had terrestrial plants grow for a bit in my tanks and then die so this may be what happens to the creeping charlie in the near future.

Pardon the poor grammar I'm in a big rush to get to work! lol


----------



## CrimsonTsavo (Nov 18, 2009)

Also pardon the poor photo/water quality. I had just rescaped the tank and the sediment was still floating.


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

I never considered using creeping charlie...my mother's yard is full of the stuff. If your experiment is successful I may try it myself.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello CrimsonTsavo,


> I found a great deal growing across the surface of my pond as well as beneath the water. I clipped the submerged bits off and added them to my tank a week or so ago. It is sending off new leaves and appears to be sending new roots down to the substrate. It is also growing towards the top of the water.


 That's surprising for me. Glechoma hederacea is common here in Germany in nutrient-rich, rather shady and disturbed, but not wet or swampy places.


----------



## CrimsonTsavo (Nov 18, 2009)

It grows very well in damp places around here. The plants I took rooted cuttings from were growing floating on the surface of the water as well as beneath the surface.

It is a really common "weed" here as well. It is one I forgive though because the growth habit and blooms are so stunning. Try putting some in a pot on your porch and keeping it fertilized- oh man, talk about a beautiful green and purple waterfall effect!

It is putting off new growth in my tank still. :-O

I will not get excited for a while though. I've had terrestrial plants grow on energy stores for a while before dying in my tank.

Oh well, it is something to do in between working and chasing a 3 year old!  lol

I just removed my "Strawberries and Cream" (Phalaris _arundinacea_) from my tank. It was growing very well.

I did allow it to grow out of the water and just clipped off shoots here and there. It was nice with pretty pink stripes. Added a good contrast to the background.

I should probably put it back in, lol.

Ohh and believe it or not I am growing (slowly) "Fiber Optic Grass" (Scirpus _cernus_) submerged! I planted it before the Creeping Charlie and it is still growing.

Again this could just be a fluke of nature and it may eventually die.

It is fun to experiment.


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

The _Scirpus_ doing well is not too surprising. They usually live in frequently-flooded areas, so they must be able to withstand submersion for some time.


----------



## Phillip Beer (6 mo ago)

I would be very interested in a recap of your experiences growing Creeping Charlie submersed? Were you ultimately successful at it?


----------

